# check engine light



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

hi all:

I am having a problem with my 96 Altima. Heres the problem the car drives like its stuck in gear. The check engine light is on, the overdrive is not engaging and the car just has a hard time taking off. ther rpm only get up to 2000. It seems to be electrical but I do not know were to look. The only thing I know is that a fuse blow and I replaced but the problem did not go away.

Any ideas


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

run the ecu for codes. sometimes a tranny related code will show, depending on the code. it sounds like either your tq converter is bad or you have an extremely dirty filter. youre going to need to check the condition of the oil and the filter as well. for alot more help, go to www.altimas.net tell them AsleepAltima sent you.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What fuse was it that blew?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

I do not know what fuse. its on the right side about the middle right above to yellow ones
the fuse that blow was a 10.....


----------

